# ~ THE WORLD'S BEST DEALS ON HAWK PADS, OEM ROTORS AND MORE ~



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*~ the world's best deals on hawk pads, oem rotors and more ~*











MJM Autohaus, a Master Warehouse Distributor for Hawk Performance Brake Pads, stocks a wide variety of Hawk HPS, Ceramic, and HP Plus Brake Pads, along with OEM and sport drilled rotors for all Volkswagen and Audi applications! As the Braking Forum Sponsor here on the VWVortex, we're running specials on all available Hawk Performance Brake Pads for members of this forum. 
Hawk offers several different compounds, dependent upon what you're looking to do with the car and/or the type of driving and braking you plan on doing with your vehicle. Below are the different compounds offered by Hawk and will outline the differences between them all. By all means, feel free to shoot us a IM here to discuss what might work best for you and your driving habits. Whether you're a daily driving enthusiast, or a guy that likes to get out on the track from time to time, Hawk Performance has a pad that will work out for your vehicle.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
HPS PADS (SUPERIOR STOPPING POWER):
HPS - High Performance Street Disc Brake Pads are world renowned for increasing stopping power on your street legal vehicle. Increasing the performance of your vehicles braking system is easy when you choose Hawk Performance’s HPS braking compound. This unique Ferro-Carbon formula was developed for street performance using the safety and quality of Aerospace and Motorsports severe-duty friction technology. The High Performance Street compound offers a higher coefficient of friction over stock brake pads and can provide you 20-40% more stopping power and higher resistance to brake fade than most standard replacement pads. Less fade means you’ll have a highly durable brake pad with less brake dust..
HPS Ferro-Compound Features:
* Low dust
* Gentle on rotors
* Extended pad life
* Virtually noise-free
* Increased stopping power
* High friction/torque hot or cold
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CERAMIC PADS (ULTIMATE STOPPING POWER WITH ULTRA LOW-DUST IN A LOW NOISE CERAMIC COMPOUND):
Hawk Performance has introduced a premium, high performance, ultra-low dust, low noise compound called Performance Ceramic. Performance Ceramic is engineered to reduce brake NVH (Noise, Vibration and Harshness), creating a quieter performing brake pad. Furthermore, the ceramic brake pad formula has a linear friction profile that allows your ABS brake system to work more effectively. With Hawk's Performance Ceramic you can expect reduced brake pad wear, lower dust output levels and a rotor-friendly brake pad. Performance Ceramics are also quiet, clean, and offer fast stopping! Recommended for import, domestic automobiles, luxury SUV’s, sports trucks, and vans.
Key Features:
* Ultra-low dust 
* Extremely quiet 
* Extended pad life 
* Increased rotor life
* Stable friction output
* Increased stopping power
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
HP PLUS FOR AUTOCROSS/RACING:
Hawk Performance’s HP Plus Brake Pads are ideal for Autocross and Track Day drivers looking for a high performance race compound that can take the heat of the track and get you home safely without having to change the pads. Hawk's HP Plus Pads utilize a unique Ferro-Carbon, high-tech friction material that was developed and manufactured for sport driving in autocross, Solo II and “track day” applications. The Ferro-Carbon formulation offers lower wear rates and higher torque values than other competitive materials. Extremely high coefficient of friction makes HP Plus the perfect upgrade over stock for high performance streetcars used in autocross competition or that experience repetitive, heavy braking. IMPORTANT: DUe to the dramatic friction levels produced by this product to achieve "race-level" braking, rotor wear, noise, dust, and pad life may be affected. All Hawk Performance HP Plus Autocross and Racing Pads provide a limited lifetime warranty, ensuring products to be free of defects from manufacturer’s workmanship and materials. 
Key Features:
* Fade Resistant
* Extremely High Friction Output
* Worthy for Autocross & Club Racing Events


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: ~ THE WORLD'S BEST DEALS ON HAWK PADS, OEM ROTORS AND MORE ~ ([email protected])*

*NEED HAWK PADS WITHOUT ROTORS? EMAIL US FOR THE BEST PRICE ON HAWK PADS!*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: ~ THE WORLD'S BEST DEALS ON HAWK PADS, OEM ROTORS AND MORE ~ ([email protected])*

*B5 S4? FRONT + REAR POWER SLOTS W/ FRONT + REAR HAWK HPS PADS - $599.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING - CLICK PIC FOR INFO!*

​


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: ~ THE WORLD'S BEST DEALS ON HAWK PADS, OEM ROTORS AND MORE ~ ([email protected])*

*FRONT MINTEX RED BOX PADS FOR ALL MK3 2.0L/TDI MODELS - $34.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING! CLICK PIC TO BUY!*


----------



## AJ in HD (May 3, 2008)

*Re: ~ THE WORLD'S BEST DEALS ON HAWK PADS, OEM ROTORS AND MORE ~ ([email protected])*

ordered the zimmerman rotor/hawk hps kit for my '05 GLI and products arrived VERY quickly!
Thanks. Looking forward to having components installed soon.


----------



## dubtuner 13 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: ~ THE WORLD'S BEST DEALS ON HAWK PADS, OEM ROTORS AND MORE ~ ([email protected])*

I asked you a question at least five days ago about brake pads and have not received a reply. I sent an IM and an e-mail through your website. What gives? Don't you want new customers? Are you so busy that you can't reply even though you state send me an IM if you have questions.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: ~ THE WORLD'S BEST DEALS ON HAWK PADS, OEM ROTORS AND MORE ~ (dubtuner 13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AJ in HD* »_ordered the zimmerman rotor/hawk hps kit for my '05 GLI and products arrived VERY quickly!
Thanks. Looking forward to having components installed soon.

We appreciate your business. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *dubtuner 13* »_I asked you a question at least five days ago about brake pads and have not received a reply. I sent an IM and an e-mail through your website. What gives? Don't you want new customers? Are you so busy that you can't reply even though you state send me an IM if you have questions.

IMs here on the Vortex are checked a few times a week - not each and every day, as we aren't quite big enough of a company to have someone on the Vortex 365. You sent an IM on Friday (I was off this weekend), and it was just responded to just now (on Tuesday evening). If you need an immediate answer to a question, we always recommend that you call us, as we have five (5) full-time staff members and one (1) part-time staff member ready to answer your questions from 9AM to 7PM CST, Monday through Friday. We're also open on Saturdays by appointment only. You can also reach us on AIM at mjmautohaus and we'll respond as soon as possible. Your IM was just now responded to regarding the Hawk pads. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: ~ THE WORLD'S BEST DEALS ON HAWK PADS, OEM ROTORS AND MORE ~ ([email protected])*

*BROKE MK4 OR FWD TT OWNER WITH NO CASH? AFTERMARKET DISCS WITH PADS FOR THE REAR - $49.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING!*


----------



## SkipGLI (Jan 22, 2010)

PM sent to Sales on rear rotors, ceramic pads F&R. Thanks!


----------



## redman43 (May 7, 2010)

I orded a package set of Zimmerman F/R rotors and Mintex pads from you guys on Monday and they were sitting on my porch this morning when I walked out the door. I paid for 3-day shipping to make sure they got to me before the weekend, but damn that was fast, 3 day shipping probably wasn't needed. Less than 48 hours. Oh well, lesson learned. Next time I need something from you guys, I'll just do the free shipping method and see how long that takes. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## bugaudiophile (Mar 14, 2010)

Ygim


----------



## Atl337 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Brake Stuff for 2010 Audi A4 Avant S-Line*

Can you give be a quote on: 
Hawk HPS Pads (Front/Rear) 
Cross-Drilled Rotors (Front/Rear) 
SS Brake Lines 

I have a '10 A4 Avant w/ S-Line pkg. 

Thanks!


----------



## MeGaRacer (Jan 19, 2007)

Can you give be a quote on the following items (oem spec): 
Hawk HP+ Pads (Front/Rear) 
Cross-Drilled Rotors (Front/Rear) 288mm/260mm 
SS Brake Lines 

it's a Golf Mk6 2.5l 
assuming the spec is same as rabbit mkv 2.5... 

thanks!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Looking for some brakes for my 04 Audi TT 225 Quattro*

Hi,

Could you give me a quotte on Front and Rear Rotors and Ceramic Brake pads for my 04 Audi TT 225 Quattro? I prefer slotted instead of drilled rotors but even Solid Rotors would be okay if the price is right. 

Thank you.

Tom in INdy


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

redman43 said:


> I orded a package set of Zimmerman F/R rotors and Mintex pads from you guys on Monday and they were sitting on my porch this morning when I walked out the door. I paid for 3-day shipping to make sure they got to me before the weekend, but damn that was fast, 3 day shipping probably wasn't needed. Less than 48 hours. Oh well, lesson learned. Next time I need something from you guys, I'll just do the free shipping method and see how long that takes.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


Glad to hear we got you squared away in a hurry. We certainly appreciate your business!



IndyTTom said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you give me a quotte on Front and Rear Rotors and Ceramic Brake pads for my 04 Audi TT 225 Quattro? I prefer slotted instead of drilled rotors but even Solid Rotors would be okay if the price is right.
> 
> ...


Tom,

For slotted on your particular model, we only do Power Slot Rotors at this time. For your TT, the front 312mm discs with rear 256 discs and front and rear Hawk Ceramic Pads would all be $599.95 with free shipping and we can include two (2) free cans of ATE Super Fluid if paying with a Confirmed and Verified PayPal account. If you'd like to do that, simply email us through our site and we'll call you on our dime and get your order in for you.



Atl337 said:


> Can you give be a quote on:
> Hawk HPS Pads (Front/Rear)
> Cross-Drilled Rotors (Front/Rear)
> SS Brake Lines
> ...


We don't have drilled rotors in stock for your model yet (only slotted). 

HPS Pads are good to go, though (please PM us for pricing).


----------



## Jvu-420 (Mar 9, 2006)

hi, im lookin to purchase a pair of rear hawk ceramic brake pads. I also need a pair of front and rear rotors. Was wondering how the Meyle rotors compare to the OEM or other big brand companies.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

Jvu-420 said:


> hi, im lookin to purchase a pair of rear hawk ceramic brake pads. I also need a pair of front and rear rotors. Was wondering how the Meyle rotors compare to the OEM or other big brand companies.


We're pleasantly surprised (based on the cost of them) that we haven't had any problems from customers with the Meyle Rotors.

Comparison is simple - Meyle Rotors are a lot less in price (and coated). Ask around the forums - people love 'em!


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

2004 R32 front rotors and pads...

any free shipping deals like the other makes?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*~ BREMBO REAR ROTORS FOR ALL MK4 GOLF/JETTA/BEETLE AND FWD AUDI TT - $74.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING ~ *


----------



## sp1012 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey im in need of rear rotors


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

jreed1337 said:


> 2004 R32 front rotors and pads...
> 
> any free shipping deals like the other makes?


Yes, shipping is free on the MK4 R32 front rotors and pads ---> www.mjmautohaus.com



sp1012 said:


> Hey im in need of rear rotors


----------



## rlclark (Aug 3, 2010)

What would the shipping costs be for: 

Vented Rotors in 312mm & 286mm 
Hawk Pads, Front and Rear (HPS) 
(1K0615301AA.FR.HPS) 

to Canada (Postal V3B 7W5)?


----------



## nzweep (Nov 21, 2010)

*HPS front and rear pads needed*

I would like to get a quote for front and rear brake pads for my 2006 Passat 3.6 FWD. I am looking for Hawk HPS pads.

Thanks


----------



## c4sp3rs (Apr 3, 2008)

does my 2005 gli 1.8t have sensor in the front


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

rlclark said:


> What would the shipping costs be for:
> 
> Vented Rotors in 312mm & 286mm
> Hawk Pads, Front and Rear (HPS)
> ...


 Depending on how fast you'd want them (UPS vs. USPS), either can be seen by adding them to your basket at www.mjmautohaus.com 




nzweep said:


> I would like to get a quote for front and rear brake pads for my 2006 Passat 3.6 FWD. I am looking for Hawk HPS pads.
> 
> Thanks


 Please email us through our site and let us know if you'd like rotors, too ---> www.mjmautohaus.com 



c4sp3rs said:


> does my 2005 gli 1.8t have sensor in the front


 They do indeed.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*~ FRONT DRILLED ZIMMERMANN ROTORS W/ HAWK HPS FOR B5/A6/PASSAT - $249.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING ~*


[/CENTER]


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi guy, 

I live form Spain and need two rotors 312x25mm of Audi S3 8L but 4mm displaced for in to. The wheels rubbing against the caliper and need displaced 4mm the caliper  



http://www.recambiosviaweb.com/m121...reno-volkswagen-golf-iv-1j1-19-tdi-110cv.html 

Ampliar Disco de freno TRW DF4064 

Enviar por e-mail Imprimir 
Disco de freno TRW DF4064 
Tipo de disco de frenos = ventilado 
Diámetro [mm] = 312 
Espesor de disco de frenos [mm] = 25 
Espesor mínimo [mm] = 23 
Diámetro de centrado [mm] = 65 
*Altura [mm] = 34,5 + 4mm = 38.5* 
Número de orificios = 9 
Medida de rosca = 15,5 
corona de agujeros - Ø [mm] = 100 
Procesamiento = altamente carbonizado 
Artículo complementario/ Información complementaria 2 = con tornillos


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Bump for a good seller. 

Had an issue once a long time with arp headstuds and getting them on time. 

Started ordering from them again not to long ago, fast and FREE shipping and great prices. I may be ordering pads later this week again.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

Good through January only (just a few more days left), the following Hawk Pad specials will apply (all front and rear sets): 

Audi A3 - $139.95 with free shipping! 

Audi A4 (B5/B6/B7) - $139.95 with free shipping! 

Audi S4 (B5) - $159.95 with free shipping! 

Audi TT (MK1) - $139.95 with free shipping! 

BMW E46 3-Series - $134.95 with free shipping! 

BMW E46 M3 - $139.95 with free shipping! 

MK5 GTI/Jetta - $139.95 with free shipping! 

MK4 1.8T/VR6 - $139.95 with free shipping! 

MK4 2.0L/TDI - $124.95 with free shipping! 

MK3 2.0L - $114.95 with free shipping! 

This sale is through the month of January *only* and all the above applications are on the shelf and ready to ship today. We have over 150 different applications in stock in addition to these (i.e. Acura, Camaro5, Honda, Mini Cooper, Porsche, etc), so if you're looking for a pad not listed, please email us through our site at www.mjmautohaus.com and we'll give you a price quote. ATE Super Blue Fluid can be added for $10 per can with purchase of any in-stock Hawk Brake Pad Set. Tell yo kids, tell yo wives, tell yo friends - THIS IS A LIMITED TIME OFFER and will not last forever!


----------



## hamburger_joint (Mar 7, 2011)

no more breaks?!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

hamburger_joint said:


> no more breaks?!


Always! Check out our deals at www.mjmautohaus.com and if you're looking for a package not seen on our site, let us know and we'll make it happen for you.


----------



## raart (Aug 9, 2010)

Availability for following setups as well as pricing info pls. 

COMBO 1
Front: Ferodo FCP590H
Rear: Ferodo FCP541H

COMBO 2
Front: Hawk HB272V.763A or HB272U.763A
Rear: Hawk HB364E.642

COMBO 3
Front: Pagid S-Line T1035
Rear: Pagid S-Line T5022


----------



## luchito78 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi:

Can you give me a price quote on the Hawk Pads HPS Front and Rear for a 2008 VW R32.

I didnt see anything on discs.

thanks.


----------



## phase constant (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey can I get a quote on Hawk ceramics front and rear for a 2004 jetta gli.

32259.


Thanks


----------



## Johnnyb5 (Aug 3, 2005)

Need a quote on front and rear HPS Pads for a Mk6(11) GTI


----------



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

Sent you a PM :thumbup:


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Why don't you carry HP Plus pads for the rear brakes on MK3 cars?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

USMCFieldMP said:


> Why don't you carry HP Plus pads for the rear brakes on MK3 cars?


 In stock - no problem! Not everything listed on our site will reflect what we carry (thus why it's always good to PM us if you cannot find it). Please PM us for a price on them. 

If looking for Hawk Performance Pad (by themselves and without any rotors or lines), please PM us, as again, we have "Special Deals" on Hawk for Vortex members!


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> In stock - no problem! Not everything listed on our site will reflect what we carry (thus why it's always good to PM us if you cannot find it). Please PM us for a price on them.
> 
> If looking for Hawk Performance Pad (by themselves and without any rotors or lines), please PM us, as again, we have "Special Deals" on Hawk for Vortex members!


 Ah, alrighty then. I'll keep that in mind when it comes time to buy.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*FRONT AND REAR MINTEX PADS FOR MK4 1.8T/VR6 - $59.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*FRONT ZIMMERMANN DRILLED ROTORS W/ HPS PADS FOR MK4 1.8T/VR6 - $249.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING!*


----------



## saylracer98 (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a new (2012) sportwagon and the front rotors are terribly glazed resulting in a bad grinding sound when stopping. I tried to get the dealer to step-up but, no luck. I'm interested in replacing the front rotors and pads with something of a higher quality than OE for road use only, not track use. Quiet and smooth is very important. What would you recommend?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

saylracer98 said:


> I have a new (2012) sportwagon and the front rotors are terribly glazed resulting in a bad grinding sound when stopping. I tried to get the dealer to step-up but, no luck. I'm interested in replacing the front rotors and pads with something of a higher quality than OE for road use only, not track use. Quiet and smooth is very important. What would you recommend?


Sending you a PM now.


----------



## GR1722 (Apr 14, 2003)

quote on hawk ceramic pads for the rear please...Thanks.
for 07 vw passat 2.0T:laugh:


----------



## GR1722 (Apr 14, 2003)

MJM Autohaus said:


> Sending you a PM now.


 Sent you a pm...thanks


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

GR1722 said:


> quote on hawk ceramic pads for the rear please...Thanks.
> for 07 vw passat 2.0T:laugh:


Your order should have been taken care of - we appreciate the order!


----------



## GR1722 (Apr 14, 2003)

Tried ordering...
I sent wrong PayPal address at first, then sent correct paypal address so invoice could be resent.
Asked me what I wanted to order. I Replied. 
Invoice never received though.
Oh well. Thanks anyways. I Wanted to make it work. But communication is slow.
First contact by me on 11/05/11 it's 11/18/11.

Like I said oh well thanks anyways.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

GR1722 said:


> Tried ordering...
> I sent wrong PayPal address at first, then sent correct paypal address so invoice could be resent.
> Asked me what I wanted to order. I Replied.
> Invoice never received though.
> ...


We sent a request to the PayPal account you asked us to you. You then admitted that you made an error and asked us to send it to a different PayPal address of yours. We did that for you. You still have not paid it. Why you are posting this in our thread is beyond us, but please give us a call over the phone for some good old fashion customer service in an effort to keep this thread clear of conversation and things not pertaining to rotors, stainless lines, brake fiction, disc size, 4-piston calipers. etc. Our number is 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) and we are open until 7PM CST. Give us a ring when you can; we'd love to take care of you.


----------



## GR1722 (Apr 14, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> We sent a request to the PayPal account you asked us to you. You then admitted that you made an error and asked us to send it to a different PayPal address of yours. We did that for you. You still have not paid it. Why you are posting this in our thread is beyond us, but please give us a call over the phone for some good old fashion customer service in an effort to keep this thread clear of conversation and things not pertaining to rotors, stainless lines, brake fiction, disc size, 4-piston calipers. etc. Our number is 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) and we are open until 7PM CST. Give us a ring when you can; we'd love to take care of you.


Sorry for posting here. I didnt know where else to post this. 
I have not received any invoice from PayPal on the revised PayPal address I sent you.
And actually I did call. 
I wanted to see if you had them in stock.
Some girl answered, asked me for part number, I didnt quite remember, she looked it up for me (thanks for doing that). She told me she wasn't sure if they were any in stock. Took my name and number and said I'll call you back tomorrow, I never received a call back.
But like I said its cool. And again sorry for posting here...


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

I need a quote on front & rear drilled rotors w/ hawk pads. thanks!! 08 rabbit


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

KAKASHIxRABBIT said:


> I need a quote on front & rear drilled rotors w/ hawk pads. thanks!! 08 rabbit


That kit is on our site at www.mjmautohaus.com (be sure to confirm your rotor before ordering).


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*OBD2 GOLF/JETTA/PASSAT VR6? $449.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING FOR POWER SLOTS WITH HAWK HPS - CLICK PIC FOR INFO!*

​


----------



## WallyDub (Dec 13, 2011)

I've never upgraded anything but pads, so I have a question...

I am interested in your Power Slot Rotors in 312mm and 286mm with Hawk Pads, Front and Rear (HPS) package for my 2010 GTI.

My question is: Does this kit fit the OEM calipers?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## gmercado72 (Jun 28, 2011)

*MKV jetta S 2.5*

i need a pair of ceramic pads and a pair of rotors for the front. 

quote please!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*B6 AUDI A4 1.8T - 288MM AND 245MM ROTORS W/ HAWK HPS - $474.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING!*

​


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*HAWK HPS PADS W/ NEUSPEED SS LINES FOR MK5: $274.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING - CLICK FOR INFO!*

​


----------



## BlackA4stage3 (Feb 2, 2010)

How much for hawk hp plus 2001 s4 front set?


----------



## specialk98671 (Jul 12, 2008)

Need front pads (HPS) and possibly front rotors depending on price (OEM quality or better, lowest price) for a 2004 MK4 Jetta GLI. Car has 92k miles, and I haven't replaced the front pads or rotors (I've had it from 32k miles, so these are probably original pads/rotors).


----------



## guanatozridez (Jan 8, 2008)

I have an 04 GLI looking to upgrade my front brakes.
Im looking for plain vented rotors and brake pads with great performance.
Its a daily driver that I autocross very often.
any suggestions?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

WallyDub said:


> I've never upgraded anything but pads, so I have a question...
> 
> I am interested in your Power Slot Rotors in 312mm and 286mm with Hawk Pads, Front and Rear (HPS) package for my 2010 GTI.
> 
> ...


They certainly will.



gmercado72 said:


> i need a pair of ceramic pads and a pair of rotors for the front.
> 
> quote please!!


We have many, many combos on our site for both ceramic pads and OEM (or performance) rotors. Take a look on our site under your car's category (which you did not mention here - please know your rotor size) and let us know by contacting us through our site HERE if you have any specific (or technical) questions about any of the kits we offer. Again, if it's a quote on Hawk Performance Brake Pads you're looking for by themselves and without rotors, please contact us through the site and ask for the "Vortex Member Deal" on Hawk Pads by themselves. Our combo pad and rotor deals (which are already priced aggressively) are not eligible for an even _further_ discount, as they're already generously priced when buying them as "package" on our site. You can also reach us via the phone at 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) anytime between the hours of 10AM and 7PM CST if you have any questions.



BlackA4stage3 said:


> How much for hawk hp plus 2001 s4 front set?


Click HERE for "Vortex Deals" on Hawk Pads without rotors! :thumbup:



specialk98671 said:


> Need front pads (HPS) and possibly front rotors depending on price (OEM quality or better, lowest price) for a 2004 MK4 Jetta GLI. Car has 92k miles, and I haven't replaced the front pads or rotors (I've had it from 32k miles, so these are probably original pads/rotors).


There are a few different kits on our site with that combo ----> www.mjmautohaus.com



guanatozridez said:


> I have an 04 GLI looking to upgrade my front brakes.
> Im looking for plain vented rotors and brake pads with great performance.
> Its a daily driver that I autocross very often.
> any suggestions?


Thank you for the call this evening. It was nice speaking to you. :thumbup:


----------



## guanatozridez (Jan 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you for the call this evening. It was nice speaking to you. :thumbup:


Thanks for the help, much appreciated. 
Will be ordering soon!


----------



## nuts4boosting (Jun 30, 2006)

any chance of a package deal on front and rear pads for a vr rado? please shoot me a pm :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*312MM MK5 OWNER? ZIMMERMANN ROTORS W/ HAWK HPS PADS, FRONT AND REAR - $349.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING!*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

nuts4boosting said:


> any chance of a package deal on front and rear pads for a vr rado? please shoot me a pm :beer:


As the thread states, yes, we absolutely do have Vortex specials for Hawk Performance Pads; click HERE for a quote.


----------



## nuts4boosting (Jun 30, 2006)

email sent thanks :beer:


----------



## Yuan (Apr 6, 2012)

I am using Hawk Performance Ceramic brake pads together with genuine VW rotors, front and rear.

I must say this is pretty good stuff and my rims are not so easily dirty. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

Yuan said:


> I am using Hawk Performance Ceramic brake pads together with genuine VW rotors, front and rear.
> 
> I must say this is pretty good stuff and my rims are not so easily dirty. :thumbup:


 That's what the Ceramics do - bite hard with minimal dust! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*AUDI TT OR TTS WITH BIGGER 340MM BRAKES? POWER SLOTS W/ HAWK HPS - $649.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING!* 

​


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

I've ordered the Zimmerman rear rotors with hawks pads, all I received was the rotors..... Didn't come with pads? I've sent an e-mail to the site but have yet to hear back.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

Markg813 said:


> I've ordered the Zimmerman rear rotors with hawks pads, all I received was the rotors..... Didn't come with pads? I've sent an e-mail to the site but have yet to hear back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


As stated on your order, you'll be receiving two (2) packages. Thank you for your patience (and your order). :thumbup:


----------



## Broshi (May 22, 2011)

Would really like a quote for a front and rear setup for my 2000 Jetta VR 12v (GLS). Testing waters and checking my options for new parts.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

Broshi said:


> Would really like a quote for a front and rear setup for my 2000 Jetta VR 12v (GLS). Testing waters and checking my options for new parts.


Prices too low to post on Hawk Performance Pads _by themselves_ and without rotors. 

Please email us through the site for a lightning quick response on Hawk Pad by themselves and not in a kit.


----------



## TGuY (Dec 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you for the orders thus far. For better, quicker and a more streamlined way of offering communication and customer service, please email us through our site rather than sending us a PM. Thanks!


 I am looking to order some brake parts, and was going to check out your site, but it doesn't appear to be responding...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

TGuY said:


> I am looking to order some brake parts, and was going to check out your site, but it doesn't appear to be responding...


 Feel free to email us through our site for the quickest response. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*MK5 R32, CC 3.6L or Passat 3.6L WITH 345MM UP FRONT? STOPTECH DRILLED AND SLOTTED!*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*>>> For 'SPECIAL VORTEX PRICING' on Hawk Pads (by themselves with nothing else), please click HERE for a quote*​


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

What kind of price for 288mm MK4 front plain discs, 256 MK4 rear vented plain discs, pads front and rear and wheel bearings all around?


----------



## fastlate (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi
I need a price on Hawk front pads for a vw g60 11" setup.
Thanks


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

Do y'all sell OE BBKs? I'd check for myself, but your site isn't cooperating with my computer.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

dorkage said:


> What kind of price for 288mm MK4 front plain discs, 256 MK4 rear vented plain discs, pads front and rear and wheel bearings all around?


All the options for those rotors will be listed at www.mjmautohaus.com (as well as the wheel bearings).



fastlate said:


> Hi
> I need a price on Hawk front pads for a vw g60 11" setup.
> Thanks


We do (and have great deals on them). Please give us call for a price.




bobsuncle said:


> Do y'all sell OE BBKs? I'd check for myself, but your site isn't cooperating with my computer.


There are several different options you could go with (i.e. depending on what you drive, brands, pads, etc). Please give us a call.


----------



## JahnCahduh (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi. I've been trying to make an order with you guys all day. The ordering part of the site isn't working and no one is answering the phones. I sent an email to [email protected] should I send one elsewhere also? You guys have a great deal on the parts that I need and I need them asap. I just want to make sure I can make an order today.

Thanks!

John.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

JahnCahduh said:


> Hi. I've been trying to make an order with you guys all day. The ordering part of the site isn't working and no one is answering the phones. I sent an email to [email protected] should I send one elsewhere also? You guys have a great deal on the parts that I need and I need them asap. I just want to make sure I can make an order today.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> John.


John,

You can call us, email us or PM us through the forums. 

Thanks,

[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*IN THE SOUTH OR CENTRAL TEXAS AREA AND NEED YOUR WARES INSTALLED? 

CALL US FOR AN APPOINTMENT TODAY - 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)*


----------



## JahnCahduh (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi... I ended up making my order on the phone on Dec. 14th. It took until the Dec. 17th to get a sales receipt. I still haven't gotten a ship notification or my parts, and you've had my money for 2 weeks. No one answers the phone or reponds to my emails...


----------



## JahnCahduh (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi. I just spoke with Jenn on the phone. Super nice as always. She's supposed to be getting me tracking info on my Rotors today. Pads are coming directly from HAWK? and they're on shutdown until the 2nd?


----------



## 490Chaser (Dec 23, 2012)

*What's Up*

Guys @ MJM

Hey... I ordered and paid for front and rear Hawk HPS pads for my 00' GTI VR6 back on New Year's day but I haven't seen them yet. I have been emailing you guys since last Thursday, but haven't gotten a reply. I needed these pads for a 2 week trip up the east coast and I'm leaving this thursday morning. Now I have to go and get some cheap ones for the trip. What's up!? are you guys running a scam or what? If they're on backorder you should have told me weeks ago. 

email me back @ [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

JahnCahduh said:


> Hi... I ended up making my order on the phone on Dec. 14th. It took until the Dec. 17th to get a sales receipt. I still haven't gotten a ship notification or my parts, and you've had my money for 2 weeks. No one answers the phone or reponds to my emails...





JahnCahduh said:


> Hi. I just spoke with Jenn on the phone. Super nice as always. She's supposed to be getting me tracking info on my Rotors today. Pads are coming directly from HAWK? and they're on shutdown until the 2nd?


Personnel like myself that answer technical questions here (and posts sales) do not have access to order info, as that handled by Customer Service via the phone or through email. If you call and do not get an answer it is because we are on the phone with other customers. Please give us a call again and/or email us through the site. If you've spoken to Jenny there then it sounds like you've been taken are of. Yes, December can get backed up because of the holidays. Your patience is appreciated. If you have any other questions, please give us a call. Thanks.



490Chaser said:


> Guys @ MJM
> 
> Hey... I ordered and paid for front and rear Hawk HPS pads for my 00' GTI VR6 back on New Year's day but I haven't seen them yet. I have been emailing you guys since last Thursday, but haven't gotten a reply. I needed these pads for a 2 week trip up the east coast and I'm leaving this thursday morning. Now I have to go and get some cheap ones for the trip. What's up!? are you guys running a scam or what? If they're on backorder you should have told me weeks ago.
> 
> email me back @ [email protected]


Hawk Pads are rarely (if ever) on backorder. Please give Customer Service a call so your package can be tracked.

PHONE: 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*'09-UP AUDI A4 - A5 - Q5? ZIMMERMANN COATED ROTORS - $299.95 w/ FREE SHIPPING - CLICK PIC FOR INFO!*

​


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*WANT TO LEARN MORE ABOUT POWER SLOT AND STOPTECH BRAKES?* 








StopTech® offers a number of different brake rotors for a variety of applications. Whether it's for a daily driver, a work vehicle or a race car, all StopTech® Rotors provide improved cooling, manufacturer equivalent or better specifications and a number of innovative design details that result in optimal stopping power. A brake rotor's primary function is to store and release thermal energy that is generated during the braking process. At first glance, two rotors from different manufacturers may appear to be identical, however, quality and performance cannot be determined by simply comparing the outside dimensions or aesthetics of the discs. Vane design, chemistry, metallurgy, casting methods, and machining all contribute to the function of the disc once it is placed in service.

StopTech® has the engineering and R&D resources to test rotors on either of two Link brake dynamometers, on street and track vehicles, and in the laboratory. StopTech and Centric Premium Brake Rotors (StopTech is a sister firm of Centric) are designed, engineered, and built to offer significant braking advantages over OEM parts.

*Which StopTech Replacement Rotor is Right For You?*

- StopTech AeroRotors®

StopTech's patented AeroRotors® are 2-piece replacement rotors featuring a billet aluminum AeroHat® and AeroRotor® friction ring. These rotors feature a patented AeroVane® optimal cooling vane design to improve rotor airflow, cooling and heat capacity. This improved directional design minimizes turbulence and flows up to 61% more air than any rotor tested. Better airflow means better cooling and less fade. The 2-piece design of the StopTech® AeroRotors® allows for independent expansion of the rotor and hat without coning. Additionally, AeroRotor® assemblies are up to 8 pounds lighter than stock rotors and are available either drilled or slotted. An optional anti-corrosion gold zinc coating benefits customers who live in cold climates, where snow and road salt are commonly encountered. Zinc coating also benefits customers who prefer no visible surface rust on the vanes and outer circumference of rotors. StopTech® AeroRotors® are 100% made in the USA, with both casting and machining taking place in California.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*REAR 256MM UPGRADE BRAKE KIT FOR MK4 - $549.95 - CLICK PIC FOR INFO!*

​


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> *REAR 256MM UPGRADE BRAKE KIT FOR MK4 - $549.95 - CLICK PIC FOR INFO!*
> 
> ​


 Email sent about this kit!


----------



## Drewdownkali (May 8, 2011)

Just got my new ADAMSROTORS! Double slot! 12.3 inch 20th anniversary size!https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=633381103339601&set=pcb.633381153339596&type=1&theater


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

You guys dont want to give me my money back and make me file a credit card dispute for an order I placed almost 3 months ago. Suit yourself, told you youd be hearing a lot of me on EVERYONE of your threads :wave:

First ill start off with ONE of my multi thousand dollar accounts to prove that im not just a troll





Heres what you guys have been telling me since may 20th I believe. Cause ya know orders take almost 3 months to process ya know but dont worry theyll be here shortly!! :screwy:



Mjm sucks threads

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6072115-MJM-Autohaus

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5523200-MJM-Autohaus-thumbdown

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6047889-BE-WARNED-MJM-Autohaus-bashing

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5986702-Last-Time-I-Order-from-MJM-Autohaus

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5945350-MJM-Autohaus-Bad-Experience

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5889334-MJM-autohaus-anyone-else-having-issues

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/375824-MJM-Autohaus-sucks

http://forums.kilometermagazine.com/showthread.php?6053840-MJM-Autohaus-sucks-a-fat-one!!!

http://www.passatworld.com/forums/7.../331157-mjm-autohaus-no-endorsement-here.html

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=140628


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

mk3alltheway said:


> You guys dont want to give me my money back and make me file a credit card dispute for an order I placed almost 3 months ago. Suit yourself, told you youd be hearing a lot of me on EVERYONE of your threads :wave:
> 
> First ill start off with ONE of my multi thousand dollar accounts to prove that im not just a troll
> 
> ...





[email protected] said:


> We appreciate the orders thus far and hope everyone is enjoying their goodies. For those of you that have asked questions; we got 'em; we are looking into that for you and will have an answer to your particular inquiry very soon and let us know. We appreciate the patience. For a faster and more streamlined response to questions, we ask that you contact us through the website at http://www.mjmautohaus.com for the quickest response, as we'll soon be shutting our PM function off here on the forums in an effort to streamline all questions on our email box for lightning quick response and better customer service.



Im really gonna enjoy building my post count destroying you guys. What questions exactly have you answered because in all 47 of your threads that I posted this in you havent answered one question :screwy:


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

They probably ignore people Trolling in their threads. 



Serious note..... I'm putting white wheels on my MK4 with GLI brakes, what pad has the lease amou t of dust? I don't need race car stuff, just as little dust as possible. 
Thanks, ill give you guys my business.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

We appreciate the orders thus far and hope everyone is enjoying their goodies. For those of you that have asked questions; we got 'em; we are looking into that for you and will have an answer to your particular inquiry very soon and let us know. We appreciate the patience. For a faster and more streamlined response to questions, we ask that you contact us through the website at http://www.mjmautohaus.com for the quickest response, as we'll soon be shutting our PM function off here on the forums in an effort to streamline all questions on our email box for lightning quick response and better customer service.


----------

